# Milestone Reached and We All Missed It :D



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Oct 2011)

Folks just wanted to draw to your attention that we have reached over 1 million posts. Sadly we dropped the ball and missed this important milestone.

_*1,000,508*_ Posts in 57,791 Topics by 30,664 Members. Latest Member: XJ96
( Today at 14:59:58 )

So on behalf of the DS, Mike our fearless leader and all other members and subscribers I like to thank each and everyone of you for your contributions in making Navy.ca ermh..... I mean Milnet.Ca the site it is today. 
 :bowing:  :bowdown:

Milnet.Ca Staff.


----------



## kratz (16 Oct 2011)

Congratulations.

It has been often mentioned the hard, thankless volunteer work by the DS and by Mike. 
Thank you for keeping the site(s) on track and topic. 

This is why Navy.ca is such a valuable online resource.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Oct 2011)

There's a Navy.ca?   :dunno:


----------



## Journeyman (16 Oct 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> There's a Navy.ca?   :dunno:


I'm pretty sure it's affiliated with the Sea Cadets   :stirpot:


----------



## kratz (16 Oct 2011)

Sheldon said:
			
		

> "You'er both on the list"


  
(from the Big Bang Theory show)
 ;D


----------



## FlyingDutchman (16 Oct 2011)

Yay us! What was the 1000000th post?


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (17 Oct 2011)

Based on my calculations, it was this post. Looks like we passed the milestone a while ago!

Congratulations to all our users who have contributed to the site and helped to make this a place where folks can come to find answers.

BTW the database says we have 1,035,984 posts... I think that includes Radio Chatter and the Staff area, which are not counted in the stats page.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## vonGarvin (17 Oct 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure it's affiliated with the Sea Cadets   :stirpot:


Pfffft.....you _know _ it's something to do with the _Navy _ League, otherwise, it would simply be sea.ca.  

op:


----------

